# Escape: Onlinespiel - möchte eine Highscore Liste machen



## peregrinus (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

bitte euch um Hilfe. Und zwar will ich auf unserer Homepage www.beachparty.at.tffür das Spiel Escape eine Highscore Liste einbauen.
habe aber keine Ahnung wié das funktioniert. 
Hier die Seite zum Spiel:
www.scifi.pages.at/beachparty/escape.htm


Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen.
Bräuchte aber gleich ein fertiges Scrpt, weil ich das nie hinbekomme.
kann sein , dass ich da php brauche.

ich glaube ich verstoße hier auch noch gegen eine forumregel, weil es sich glaube ich um javascript handelt und nicht java.

bin sicher, dass ist für euch trotzdem kein problem.

dankeschön!!

Hier ist der Code vom Escape Spiel!!


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>

isNS4 = (document.layers) ? true : false;
isIE4 = (document.all && !document.getElementById) ? true : false;
isIE5 = (document.all && document.getElementById) ? true : false;
isNS6 = (!document.all && document.getElementById) ? true : false;

var curX, curY, curX2, curY2, boxX, boxY, moving=0, touch=0;
var gametime=0, started=0, speed;
var starttime, endtime, finaltime=0; //pass finaltime to popup window to ask for initials
var enemyxdir = new Array(1,1,1,1);
var enemyydir = new Array(1,1,1,1);

if (isNS4 || isNS6){
document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEUP|Event.MOUSEDOWN|Event.MOUSEMOVE);
}
document.onmousedown = start;
document.onmousemove = checkLocation;
document.onmouseup = stop;

function startclock() {var today = new Date(); starttime = today.getTime();}
function endclock() {var today = new Date(); endtime = today.getTime();}
function calctime() {var time = (endtime - starttime - 0)/1000;	return time;}

function giveposX(divname) {
	if (isNS4) var posLeft = document.layers[divname].left;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) var posLeft = document.all(divname).style.pixelLeft;
	else if (isNS6) var posLeft = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.left + "");
	return posLeft;
}

function giveposY(divname) {
	if (isNS4) var posTop = document.layers[divname].top;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) var posTop = document.all(divname).style.pixelTop;
	else if (isNS6) var posTop = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.top + "");
	return posTop;
}

function setposX(divname, xpos) {
	if (isNS4) document.layers[divname].left = xpos;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) document.all(divname).style.pixelLeft = xpos;
	else if (isNS6) document.getElementById(divname).style.left = xpos;
}

function setposY(divname, ypos) {
	if (isNS4) document.layers[divname].top = ypos;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) document.all(divname).style.pixelTop = ypos;
	else if (isNS6) document.getElementById(divname).style.top = ypos;
}

function givesize(divname, dimension) {
	var divsize = 0;
		if (dimension == 'y') {
			if (isNS4) divsize = document.layers[divname].clip.height;
			else if (isIE4 || isIE5) divsize = document.all(divname).style.pixelHeight;
			else if (isNS6) divsize = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.height + "");
		}
		else if (dimension == 'x') {
			if (isNS4) divsize = document.layers[divname].clip.width;
			else if (isIE4 || isIE5) divsize = document.all(divname).style.pixelWidth;
			else if (isNS6) divsize = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.width + "");
		}

	return divsize;
}

// check to see if 'box' is touching 'enemy1'	
function checktouching(num) {
	
	var enemy = "enemy" + num + ""
	var difX = giveposX('box') - giveposX(enemy) - 0; // -0 converts to integer
	var difY = giveposY('box') - giveposY(enemy) - 0;
	
	// set touch = 1 if it is touching an enemy
	if (difX > (-1 * givesize('box', 'x')) && difX < givesize(enemy, 'x') && difY > (-1 * givesize('box', 'y')) && difY < givesize(enemy, 'y')) {
		touch = 1;
	}
	else touch = 0;

}

function movenemy(num,step_x,step_y){

	var enemy = "enemy" + num + ""
	var enemyx = givesize(enemy, 'x');
	var enemyy = givesize(enemy, 'y');

	if (giveposX(enemy) >= (450 - enemyx) || giveposX(enemy) <= 0) {
		enemyxdir[num] = -1 * enemyxdir[num];
		}
	if (giveposY(enemy) >= (450 - enemyy) || giveposY(enemy) <= 0) {
		enemyydir[num] = -1 * enemyydir[num];
		}

	var newposx = giveposX(enemy) + (step_x*enemyxdir[num]) + 0;
	var newposy = giveposY(enemy) + (step_y*enemyydir[num]) + 0;
	
	setposX(enemy, newposx);
	setposY(enemy, newposy);

	checktouching(num + "");
	if (touch == 1) {
		stop(); reset();
		}
}

function movenemies() {

	gametime = gametime + 1
	
	if (gametime >= 0 && gametime < 100) speed = 80;
	else if (gametime >= 100 &&  gametime < 200) speed = 60;
	else if (gametime >= 200 &&  gametime < 300) speed = 40;
	else if (gametime >= 300 &&  gametime < 400) speed = 30;
	else if (gametime >= 400 &&  gametime < 500) speed = 20;
	else speed = 10;
	// window.status = "speed:  " + speed + "   gametime: " + gametime;
	
	movenemy(0,-10,12);
	movenemy(1,-12,-20);
	movenemy(2,15,-13);
	movenemy(3,17,11);
	
	setTimeout(movenemies,speed);
}

function start(e) { 

	if (started == 0) {	movenemies(); 	startclock(); 	started = 1;	}
		
	curX = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageX : window.event.x ;
    curY = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageY : window.event.y ;
		
	curX2 = eval(curX - 40);
	curY2 = eval(curY - 40);
		
	boxX = eval(curX - 20);
	boxY = eval(curY - 20);	
		
	var boxleft = giveposX('box');
	var boxtop = giveposY('box');
				
	if (curX > boxleft && curX2 < boxleft && curY > boxtop && curY2 < boxtop) {
		
		moving = 1;
		setposX('box', boxX);
		setposY('box', boxY);

		if (isNS4 || isNS6){
		document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
		}
	}
}

function stop(e){
    moving=0;
	if (isNS4 || isNS6){
	document.releaseEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
	}
}

function reset(e){
    endclock();
	moving=0;
	if (isNS4 || isNS6){
		document.releaseEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
		}
	if (finaltime == 0) {
		finaltime = calctime();
		window.alert('Mit ' + finaltime + ' Sekunden zur Beachparty?'); 
//		var entername = window.confirm('Enter your name?');
//			if (entername) {
//			window.open("?" + finaltime,'winwin','width=300,height=500,left=40,top=40,status=1,resizable');
//			document.location.reload();
//			}
//			else document.location.reload();
			document.location.reload();
		}
}

function checkLocation(e){
        
		curX = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageX : window.event.x ;
        curY = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageY : window.event.y ;		
		
		boxX = eval(curX - 20);
		boxY = eval(curY - 20);	
	
	checktouching('1');

	if (moving == 1 && touch == 0){
	
			setposX('box',boxX);
			setposY('box',boxY);
			
			if (curY > 69 && curX > 69 && curY < 381 && curX < 381) return false;
			else stop(); reset();
	}
	
	else if (touch == 1){
	stop(); reset();
	}

}

</SCRIPT>

<META content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY text=#000000 bgColor=#FFFF00 leftMargin=0 topMargin=0 marginwidth="0" 
marginheight="0">
<DIV id=box 
style="LEFT: 205px; WIDTH: 40px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 205px; HEIGHT: 40px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #990000; layer-background-color: #990000">
<TABLE height=40 width=40>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy0 
style="LEFT: 270px; WIDTH: 60px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 60px; HEIGHT: 50px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=50 width=60>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy1 
style="LEFT: 300px; WIDTH: 100px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 330px; HEIGHT: 20px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=20 width=100>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy2 
style="LEFT: 70px; WIDTH: 30px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 320px; HEIGHT: 60px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=60 width=30>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy3 
style="LEFT: 70px; WIDTH: 60px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 70px; HEIGHT: 60px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=60 width=60>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      &<TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<SCRIPT 
language=JavaScript>
<!--

window.open = SymRealWinOpen;

//-->
</SCRIPT>
```


----------



## Beni (8. Jun 2005)

lesen!

*verschoben*


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo!
Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg! Du benötigst php (oder etwas ähnliches) und es ist JavaScript. Auch mit dem
neuen Fenster öffnen war schon mal eine gute Idee. Aber hier mal ein Ansatz von mir:

Ersetze die Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
window.alert('Mit ' + finaltime + ' Sekunden zur Beachparty?');
```
 mit folgendem Inhalt:
	
	
	
	





```
fenster = window.open("", "fenster");
fenster.document.write('
<html>
<head>
<title>HighScore</title>
<body>
<form method="post" action="eintragen.php">
<input type="hidden" value="' + finaltime + '" name="zeit">
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name">
<input type="submit">
</form>
</body>
</html>
');
fenster.close
```

Der html-Code muss natürlich vom Design her noch angepasst werden.... (ist jetzt nur so viel, dass es funktioniert,
Rest kriegst du schon hin) Das Formular musst du so beibehalten. Du darfst keine einfachen
Anführungsstriche (') versenden. Falls du die Zeit angezeigt haben willst benutzt du ' + finaltime + ' (mit
einfachen Anführungsstrichen).

Die Zeit und der Name werden nun an ein php-Script mit dem Dateinamen 'eintragen.php' im gleichen Ordner
gesendet gesendet. (Kannst du natürlich ändern...) Dieses muss sie noch abspeichern. Bevor ich jetzt weiter
mache mal zwei Fragen:
1. Du unterstützt doch hoffentlich php, oder?
2. Soll ich die Daten in eine Datenbank oder in eine Textdatei abspeichern? (Falls du dir nicht sicher bist: Hast du
eine Datenbank (z.B. mySQL), sollen alle Einträge gespeichert werden...)

MfG
M.A.


----------



## peregrinus (9. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

dankeschön für deine Antwort.
Leider scheint es nicht zu funktionieren.
Ja ist richtig, ich hätte gerne, dass Name handy, Email und Zeit in eine Datenbank gespeichert werden.
Aber ich schaff das nicht. Einen PHP unterstützenden Server hätte ich allerdings.

Hier der Code, den ich mit deiner Programmzeile erweitert habe:


<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Escape</title>
</head>

<body>
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>

isNS4 = (document.layers) ? true : false;
isIE4 = (document.all && !document.getElementById) ? true : false;
isIE5 = (document.all && document.getElementById) ? true : false;
isNS6 = (!document.all && document.getElementById) ? true : false;

var curX, curY, curX2, curY2, boxX, boxY, moving=0, touch=0;
var gametime=0, started=0, speed;
var starttime, endtime, finaltime=0; //pass finaltime to popup window to ask for initials
var enemyxdir = new Array(1,1,1,1);
var enemyydir = new Array(1,1,1,1);

if (isNS4 || isNS6){
document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEUP|Event.MOUSEDOWN|Event.MOUSEMOVE);
}
document.onmousedown = start;
document.onmousemove = checkLocation;
document.onmouseup = stop;

function startclock() {var today = new Date(); starttime = today.getTime();}
function endclock() {var today = new Date(); endtime = today.getTime();}
function calctime() {var time = (endtime - starttime - 0)/1000;	return time;}

function giveposX(divname) {
	if (isNS4) var posLeft = document.layers[divname].left;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) var posLeft = document.all(divname).style.pixelLeft;
	else if (isNS6) var posLeft = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.left + "");
	return posLeft;
}

function giveposY(divname) {
	if (isNS4) var posTop = document.layers[divname].top;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) var posTop = document.all(divname).style.pixelTop;
	else if (isNS6) var posTop = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.top + "");
	return posTop;
}

function setposX(divname, xpos) {
	if (isNS4) document.layers[divname].left = xpos;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) document.all(divname).style.pixelLeft = xpos;
	else if (isNS6) document.getElementById(divname).style.left = xpos;
}

function setposY(divname, ypos) {
	if (isNS4) document.layers[divname].top = ypos;
	else if (isIE4 || isIE5) document.all(divname).style.pixelTop = ypos;
	else if (isNS6) document.getElementById(divname).style.top = ypos;
}

function givesize(divname, dimension) {
	var divsize = 0;
		if (dimension == 'y') {
			if (isNS4) divsize = document.layers[divname].clip.height;
			else if (isIE4 || isIE5) divsize = document.all(divname).style.pixelHeight;
			else if (isNS6) divsize = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.height + "");
		}
		else if (dimension == 'x') {
			if (isNS4) divsize = document.layers[divname].clip.width;
			else if (isIE4 || isIE5) divsize = document.all(divname).style.pixelWidth;
			else if (isNS6) divsize = parseInt(document.getElementById(divname).style.width + "");
		}

	return divsize;
}

// check to see if 'box' is touching 'enemy1'	
function checktouching(num) {

	var enemy = "enemy" + num + ""
	var difX = giveposX('box') - giveposX(enemy) - 0; // -0 converts to integer
	var difY = giveposY('box') - giveposY(enemy) - 0;

	// set touch = 1 if it is touching an enemy
	if (difX > (-1 * givesize('box', 'x')) && difX < givesize(enemy, 'x') && difY > (-1 * givesize('box', 'y')) && difY < givesize(enemy, 'y')) {
		touch = 1;
	}
	else touch = 0;

}

function movenemy(num,step_x,step_y){

	var enemy = "enemy" + num + ""
	var enemyx = givesize(enemy, 'x');
	var enemyy = givesize(enemy, 'y');

	if (giveposX(enemy) >= (450 - enemyx) || giveposX(enemy) <= 0) {
		enemyxdir[num] = -1 * enemyxdir[num];
		}
	if (giveposY(enemy) >= (450 - enemyy) || giveposY(enemy) <= 0) {
		enemyydir[num] = -1 * enemyydir[num];
		}

	var newposx = giveposX(enemy) + (step_x*enemyxdir[num]) + 0;
	var newposy = giveposY(enemy) + (step_y*enemyydir[num]) + 0;

	setposX(enemy, newposx);
	setposY(enemy, newposy);

	checktouching(num + "");
	if (touch == 1) {
		stop(); reset();
		}
}

function movenemies() {

	gametime = gametime + 1

	if (gametime >= 0 && gametime < 100) speed = 80;
	else if (gametime >= 100 &&  gametime < 200) speed = 60;
	else if (gametime >= 200 &&  gametime < 300) speed = 40;
	else if (gametime >= 300 &&  gametime < 400) speed = 30;
	else if (gametime >= 400 &&  gametime < 500) speed = 20;
	else speed = 10;
	// window.status = "speed:  " + speed + "   gametime: " + gametime;

	movenemy(0,-10,12);
	movenemy(1,-12,-20);
	movenemy(2,15,-13);
	movenemy(3,17,11);

	setTimeout(movenemies,speed);
}

function start(e) { 

	if (started == 0) {	movenemies(); 	startclock(); 	started = 1;	}

	curX = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageX : window.event.x ;
    curY = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageY : window.event.y ;

	curX2 = eval(curX - 40);
	curY2 = eval(curY - 40);

	boxX = eval(curX - 20);
	boxY = eval(curY - 20);	

	var boxleft = giveposX('box');
	var boxtop = giveposY('box');

	if (curX > boxleft && curX2 < boxleft && curY > boxtop && curY2 < boxtop) {

		moving = 1;
		setposX('box', boxX);
		setposY('box', boxY);

		if (isNS4 || isNS6){
		document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
		}
	}
}

function stop(e){
    moving=0;
	if (isNS4 || isNS6){
	document.releaseEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
	}
}

function reset(e){
    endclock();
	moving=0;
	if (isNS4 || isNS6){
		document.releaseEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
		}
	if (finaltime == 0) {
		finaltime = calctime();

fenster = window.open("", "fenster"); 
fenster.document.write(' 
<html> 
<head> 
<title>HighScore</title> 
<body> 
<form method="post" action="eintragen.php"> 
<input type="hidden" value="' + finaltime + '" name="zeit"> 
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name"> 
<input type="submit"> 
</form> 
</body> 
</html> 
'); 
fenster.close

//		var entername = window.confirm('Enter your name?');
//			if (entername) {
//			window.open("?" + finaltime,'winwin','width=300,height=500,left=40,top=40,status=1,resizable');
//			document.location.reload();
//			}
//			else document.location.reload();
			document.location.reload();
		}
}

function checkLocation(e){

		curX = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageX : window.event.x ;
        curY = (isNS4 || isNS6) ? e.pageY : window.event.y ;		

		boxX = eval(curX - 20);
		boxY = eval(curY - 20);	

	checktouching('1');

	if (moving == 1 && touch == 0){

			setposX('box',boxX);
			setposY('box',boxY);

			if (curY > 69 && curX > 69 && curY < 381 && curX < 381) return false;
			else stop(); reset();
	}

	else if (touch == 1){
	stop(); reset();
	}

}

</SCRIPT>

<META content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY text=#000000 bgColor=#FFFF00 leftMargin=0 topMargin=0 marginwidth="0" 
marginheight="0">
<DIV id=box 
style="LEFT: 205px; WIDTH: 40px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 205px; HEIGHT: 40px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #990000; layer-background-color: #990000">
<TABLE height=40 width=40>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy0 
style="LEFT: 270px; WIDTH: 60px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 60px; HEIGHT: 50px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=50 width=60>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy1 
style="LEFT: 300px; WIDTH: 100px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 330px; HEIGHT: 20px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=20 width=100>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy2 
style="LEFT: 70px; WIDTH: 30px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 320px; HEIGHT: 60px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=60 width=30>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV id=enemy3 
style="LEFT: 70px; WIDTH: 60px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 70px; HEIGHT: 60px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #000099; layer-background-color: #000099">
<TABLE height=60 width=60>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>&</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      &<TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD>
    <TD width=50 bgColor=#00FFFF height=50>
      <TABLE>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<SCRIPT 
language=JavaScript>
<!--

window.open = SymRealWinOpen;

//-->
</SCRIPT>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse; border-width: 0" bordercolor="#111111" width="70%" id="AutoNumber1">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" style="border-style: none; border-width: medium">
    <font face="Comic Sans MS" size="2"><u>Anleitung</u>: Ziel dieses Spieles 
    ist es das rote Quadrat von den bösen blauen Vierecken zu retten. Du darfst 
    weder die Wände berühren noch eines der blauen Vierecke.

    Einfach auf das rote Quadrat klicken und das Spiel startet.</font></td>
  </tr>
</table>
    <p style="margin-top: 0; margin-bottom: 0">
    &</p>
    <p style="margin-top: 0; margin-bottom: 0">
    &</p>

</body>

</html>


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Jun 2005)

wenn du nochmal soviel code postest OHNE CODE TAGS dann lösch ich den beitrag

nicht jeder den dein beitrag interessiert will 20sec. scrollen


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (12. Jun 2005)

So, ich habe in der letzten Zeile drei Zeichen vergessen gehabt. Probiere es mal hiermit:

```
fenster = window.open("", "fenster");
fenster.document.write('
<html>
<head>
<title>HighScore</title>
<body>
<form method="post" action="eintragen.php">
<input type="hidden" value="' + finaltime + '" name="zeit">
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name">
<input type="submit">
</form>
</body>
</html>
');
fenster.close();
```

Ach und noch was: Guck dir deine neue Version mal in FireFox, da harckt es! Den Rest mache ich dir später


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (13. Jun 2005)

Gut, wenn du E-Mail und Handy auch gespeichert haben willst ergänze den Code wie folgt:

```
fenster = window.open("", "fenster");
fenster.document.write('
<html>
<head>
<title>HighScore</title>
<body>
<form method="post" action="eintragen.php">
<input type="hidden" value="' + finaltime + '" name="zeit">
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name">

Handy: <input type="text" name="handy">

E-Mail: <input type="text" name="mail">

<input type="submit">
</form>
</body>
</html>
');
fenster.close();
```

Nun musst du in MySQL eine Tabelle mit folgenden Feldern anlegen:
zeit (float oder double, not NULL) //die Spielzeit
name (text)
handy (text)
mail (text)
datum (datetime, not NULL) //die Zeit, wenn die Daten eingetragen werden. Momentan Datum und Uhrzeit, wenn du es geändert haben willst musst du sagen.
Kriegst du das (z.B. mit phpMyAdmin) hin, oder soll ich dir dafür auch ein Script schreiben?

So, dann zum PHP-Code:
eintragen.php:

```
<?php
function fehler($grund)
{
     echo('HIER BITTE IN HTML EINE FEHLERMELDUNG, FALLS EIN FEHLER AUFGETRETEN IST (Z.B. DATENBANK NICHT
 ERREICHT)!!! EINFACHE ANFÜHRUNGSSTRICHE (') SIND NICHT ERLAUBT!!!');
     mail("deinName@domain.tld", "FEHLER Datenbank", "Die Datei 'eintragen.php' hat folgenden Fehler:" . $grund);
//Die obere Zeile sendet dir eine Nachricht, falls ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Du musst [email]deinName@domain.tld[/email] durch deine
//E-Mail-Adresse ersetzen. Ich habe es allerdings noch nie ausprobiert. Bitte teste es mal (ändere z.B. zum Testen
//deine Einstellungen so, dass es nicht funktionieren kann), ob bei dir wirklich eine Mail ankommt. Sag mir, ob es
//funktioniert. Wenn es mit der Mail nicht funktioniert bitte diese Programmzeile einfach löschen...
}

if(! @mysql_connect ("host", "benutzername", "passwort"))     //hier musst du deine Zugangsdaten einsetzen!!
     fehler("Die Verbindung schlug fehl");
if(! @mysql_select_db ("tabellenname"))                               //name der Tabelle, die du oben angelegt hast
     fehler("Die Tabelle konnte nicht ausgewählt werden");
if(! mysql_query("INSERT INTO tabellenname (zeit, name, handy, mail, datum) VALUES ('$zeit', '$name', '$handy', '$mail', now())"))  //Das Wort "tabellenname" natürlich auch wieder durch den Tabellennamen ersetzen!
     fehler("Bei dem Query ging etwas schief");
?>
```
Dahinter kann dann dein html-Code stehen, von wegen die Daten wurden gespeichert oder so.


So, ich glaube jetzt habe ich es. Sorry, dass hier ebend der halbe Text stand, ging nicht anders. Teste das ganze mal ob es funktioniert und melde dich dann wieder. Dann kann ich dir auch noch eine Liste schreiben, die die Besten anzeigt.

Achso, noch etwas: Was willst du eigentlich mit der Handynummer und der E-Mail-Adresse?? Also ich würde sie nicht so einfach irgendwo eintragen.......

MfG
M.A.


----------



## peregrinus (14. Jun 2005)

HI,

dankeschön für deinen Einsatz!!
Echt genial.
Gleichzeitig Sorry, dass ich mich da überhaupt ned auskenne!
ich habe das ganze jetzt auf www.scheffauer-holzwaren.at/beachparty/escapehighscore.htm abgespeichert.
Vielleicht siehst du dir den Quelltext mal an.

Auch die php datei liegt da www.scheffauer-holzwaren.at/beachparty/
Leider funktioniert das Script irgendwie noch immer nicht, keine Ahnung.
Das mit der MySql Anweisung werde ich auch nicht ohne deine Hilfe hinbekommen.
Also wäre es toll, wenn du mir da weiter behilflich sein könntest!!!

Vielen Dank.[/code]


----------



## peregrinus (14. Jun 2005)

HI,

dankeschön für deinen Einsatz!!
Echt genial.
Gleichzeitig Sorry, dass ich mich da überhaupt ned auskenne!
ich habe das ganze jetzt auf www.scheffauer-holzwaren.at/beachparty/escapehighscore.htm abgespeichert.
Vielleicht siehst du dir den Quelltext mal an.

Auch die php datei liegt da www.scheffauer-holzwaren.at/beachparty/
Leider funktioniert das Script irgendwie noch immer nicht, keine Ahnung.
Das mit der MySql Anweisung werde ich auch nicht ohne deine Hilfe hinbekommen.
Also wäre es toll, wenn du mir da weiter behilflich sein könntest!!!

Vielen Dank.


----------

